# Meet Squirt!



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been saving up money for a little while. To get a rat. On the 5th I finally got to get one. I still owe my Mom $15 she helped me out with the cage. I was going to get 2 but squirt was the only fancy rat left. I know he should have a friend, but he is probably happier here in my hands then he was all alone in his cage at the store. I have had him for 3 days. He is the cutest little thing. He is about 3 months old. Its funny that this little tiny rat is older then my baby brother. Only by 17 days, but still.

*









*


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

The picture doesn't seem to have loaded unfortunately! I'm sure he's nice, but you really should get him a friend while he's young so they can be easily introduced. Having 2 rats is much better for you and for them, it makes them more fun and it allows them to act out their instincts. When they get more rats in I suggest you go get him a friend; rats that don't have friends can get depression (yes it's real for rats) and can get more ill easily due to stress. He needs someone for when you're not with him


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Try to load the picture again, I want to meet him! And do get him a friend--even if you spend 12 hours a day with him he still has to be in solitary confinement in his cage which is very sad and stressful. With a buddy he will have company all the time and you'll have double the fun!


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Reload, reload, reload! We all wanna see pics!


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I found a way to get the picture on. Here you go guys!







I made it load its pretty small though, and it won't let me make it bigger. If you want it bigger just hold down Ctrl and hit + a couple times after doing this to return to normal hold Ctrl and hit 0.


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I found a way to get the picture on. Here you go guys!<br><img style="margin: 1px;" src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28793&stc=1" attachmentid="28793" alt="" id="vbattach_28793" class="previewthumb" height="145" width="192"><br>I made it load its pretty small though, and it won't let me make it bigger. If you want it bigger just hold down Ctrl and hit + a couple times after doing this to return to normal hold Ctrl and hit 0. You can also just click on it.


----------



## cowleyash (Apr 10, 2013)

He's adorable! I've never seen a blue hooded before. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous little boy! So very very cute!


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cute congrats!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, I LOVE the coloring, though I'm not usually one for hooded ratties!  Thanks for trying again! We look forward to many more pics of your little one!


----------

